# L.parahybana or L. klugi



## huyhhhh1 (Mar 9, 2010)

hi guy ,my bro has new T ,he doesn't know this species
i stuck beetween L.PARAHYBANA or L.KLUGI, you guy are better then me alot
here i have an pic ,hope anyone find out


----------



## fatich (Mar 9, 2010)

it seems L.klugi to me


----------



## natebugman (Mar 9, 2010)

Too red to be hybana, in my opinion.


----------



## MD92 (Mar 9, 2010)

Definitely L. klugi...If he got that at the same price as an L. para, that's a steal!  Beautiful T btw


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Mar 9, 2010)

I vote L.Klugi, I just picked up a 6.5"-7" female L.Parahybana


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thats lookin like a Klugi... to me.... L.p's dont got bright Red abs like that on the pic.... i got a Lp and does not look like that....

here's a pic pf my Lp 6.5-7"


----------



## Redneck (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea.. I would go with LK... Looks like I am going to have to get another Lasiodora..


----------



## huyhhhh1 (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks for help guy, this genus look same lol,


----------



## paul fleming (Mar 10, 2010)

Klugi....just like one of mine
Paul


----------

